# Native Plant ID's



## AzFishKid (Aug 22, 2009)

Hi all,
I collected these plants in a wetlands area while i was visiting my relatives in Kansas this past week. I'm hoping that you guys can help me out with ID'ing these plants. Some were found submerged while others were found completely out of water. For this reason, i have no idea what can and can't be grown under water (lets just say i kind of just grabbed what i could ). Thanks in advance!

I'm sorry in advance for the photo quality. I can take more if it would help.

#1 - ??
http://i370.photobucket.com/albums/oo149/inotacarnivore/DSC_0133-1.jpg

#2 - ??
http://i370.photobucket.com/albums/oo149/inotacarnivore/DSC_0135-1.jpg

#3 - ??
http://i370.photobucket.com/albums/oo149/inotacarnivore/DSC_0137-2.jpg

#4 - ??
http://i370.photobucket.com/albums/oo149/inotacarnivore/DSC_0138-1.jpg

#5 - ?? (the stems of the left were found emersed and the ones on the right were found completely submerged-- i believe they are the same plant but please correct me if i'm wrong. this was growing everywhere!)
http://i370.photobucket.com/albums/oo149/inotacarnivore/DSC_0139.jpg
http://i370.photobucket.com/albums/oo149/inotacarnivore/DSC_0140-1.jpg

#6 - Ludwigia peploides? 
http://i370.photobucket.com/albums/oo149/inotacarnivore/DSC_0142.jpg

#7 - ??
http://i370.photobucket.com/albums/oo149/inotacarnivore/DSC_0144-3.jpg

#8 - Grew above water in clumps, with a similar growth habit to Glossostigma. Not sure if that will tell you anything...
http://i370.photobucket.com/albums/oo149/inotacarnivore/DSC_0145-1.jpg


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

Ooooh, some tough ones! I'll have to take a closer look when I get home from work, but at a glace I can tell you:

#2 is something out of the family Alismataceae - either an Alisma sp. or Echinodorus sp. (i.e. a water plantain or swordplant). Depending on the exact species, it may grow submersed.
#4 is a grass species, family Poaceae - probably not a true aquatic, but you never know.
#6 is most likely not L. peploides - it looks like submersed growth to me, and L. peploides isn't capable of sustained growth underwater. It is a Ludwigia of some sort, though.
#7 is a Ranunculus species - probably R. sceleratus, if not then maybe R. aquatilis.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

#5 dunno. Can you get some flowers later?

#6 is probably _L. peploides_, yes.

#7 definitely looks like _Ranunculus scleratus_.

#8 is probably a seedling of something much larger.


----------



## AzFishKid (Aug 22, 2009)

Thanks for the ID's Cavan and Amanda. I'll see if i can get some flowers.

Edit: By the way, these plants were collected just outside of the Baker University Wetlands. They have a spreadsheet containing all the plants that are found in the park. Here it is if it would be helpful in confirming some of the ID's: http://www.bakeru.edu/images/pdf/About/Wetlands/Plant_List.pdf


----------



## kingearwig (Dec 14, 2008)

boy I really like #5!


----------

